# What Size Do You Want To Be??



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd love to be a size 2-4, and am working on getting there. Right now, I'm a 7-8. Only 2 more sizes!! :icon_chee


----------



## Cirean (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm a 2/4 now so I'm happy with my size. I'd like my size to be more muscle weight than fat weight. I also have minor health troubles that I need to work on. The joys of getting older :icon_roll


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a size 1 or 2 but not as fit as I used to be. My size hasn't changed much but i'm just not as firm as I once was. I really should start exercising again but i'm such a procrastinator. I keep saying, "I'll do it tomorrow."


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 28, 2005)

i would love to be a size 5!! all my life i was a 7-8 even when i was weighing 120 by i have huge hips so i couldnt fit into a 5, now im like double the size i used to be lol, but i would like to be a 5, hey its good to dream!


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 28, 2005)

i want to be between a 6 and an 8. am i weird for not wanting to be a size four?!? i used to be a size four, and just think my body looks better when i am not stick thin. clothes fit me better too that way because i am 5'9" (want to stay away from those highwaters!)

i am an 8 now, but just need to tone up and then i think i'll look alright. i like eating, and to be that small before, was sort of torturous! i want to be able to eat some chocolate (almost) whenever i damn please!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a size 4, I would rather be a size 6. I have been trying to gain weight for the last few years b/c I lost 40 pounds in a couple months from depression. I was about a 0 at my smallest, looked like a skeleton. Maybe at a 6 I would actually have boobs and not have scrawny chicken arms, hehe.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 28, 2005)

jenny, i know how you feel, i have huge hips too! i'm like a size 2 or 26, but i want to be just a bit smaller or toner. i wish i could be a little bit bigger in some areas and smaller in other areas!

i have a serious problem with eating the wrong stuff! The problem with not knowing how to cook is that you always have to resort to eating out, which is a no-no to the pocketbook and the waist!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 28, 2005)

Love your attitude! :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 28, 2005)

omg ditto!! i totally agree


----------



## Liz (Dec 28, 2005)

i want to be a size 6 maybe 8. i'm bigger now but not saying. lol


----------



## bunni (Dec 28, 2005)

i am still my own size but its getting toit like a toiger, the clothes are, lol, coz of the winter, so i just want to tone up. The thing is i don't know what my exact size is, i have some that are 0 and some that are 6-7, even though i wear them within a day difference, different brands have different sizes.


----------



## redrocks (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll be brave and post this. I'm a solid 12 now and would love to get back to an 8. I know I will never be a 5 again, but a nice 8 would be nice!

Plus I would love to get rid of some of this "womanly hip" garbage I have going on. (even though Ken likes it)


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Cirean and I are about the same size..2/4. Most of my pants/jeans are a 3/4, but I'm a 2 in dresses. Must be my booty....


----------



## Sofia (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm happy being my size 6. I've been as low as a 2 (completely gross) and as big as an 8. I think 6 is perfect for my body type (athletic) and height (5'5). I have curves that I'd like to keep and don't care much for the boney look. I looked like I was ill when I was a 2 and even at a 4. I think the clavicle and shoulder area on a woman are such sexy zones, but not when the first thing you notice is how boney she is.

Honestly, I think a woman's body is beautiful no matter what size she is as long as the extra weight is not all belly fat which can lead to heart/cardiovascular disease (women's #1 killer) and many other health issues as well.

I recently spoke to my mom and she told me she lost 20lbs since I last saw her just by watching what she ate. She says she's never felt better and I could hear it in her voice. I can't wait to see her. I'm sure she looks just as beautiful as ever, now just a bit more healthy.

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=1200011


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 28, 2005)

Me too girl!

I don't look it, but I'm a solid 12 too. I'd love to get down to an 8, so I can find pants that fit right!


----------



## Nolee (Dec 28, 2005)

same here!

but the only difference is that i'm so not working on it*eating OREOs* :icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm an 8/10 but (and this will sound weird) - I don't care what size I am - what I really would like is to be lower in weight. The weird thing is when I weighed less, I still wore the same size 8. As long as I don't go higher in size than 10, I'm ok with being an 8 - which is average. I'm an emotional eater so its difficult. I eat when I'm happy, sad, angry or depressed!

I just want the scale to be lower in number!:icon_sad:


----------



## Nolee (Dec 28, 2005)

if you find any pills does that don't forget to tell me about it too :icon_chee


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 28, 2005)

Eek! Some of you may remember me from an old thread on how to gain weight! I am like a 0 maybe 00 -depends on where I shop!!!! I'd like to be like a 2.


----------



## Salope (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish I knew what size I am. Everytime I go clothes shopping, I end up trying on clothes in various sizes depending on the store. I tried on a size 4 skirt at one place, size 8 pants at another, size 6 dress, size 10 jeans, etc. It's so annoying. I can't stand the American inflated sizes and wish clothing sizes were a bit more uniform.

I'm about an 8 now, size 6 in dresses, and ideally I'd be a true 6 and by that I mean a European 6. I'm probably a European 10 (I think that corresponds to an American 8).

I've been as big as a size 12 (back in my awkward teenage years). I'm not really concerned with the number on the scale as I am with the way my body looks. I know where I'd like to lose weight (hips &amp; thighs) and where I need to tone up (arms &amp; stomach). Luckily, I've been blessed with a flat tummy and relatively small waist but muscles &amp; definition would be nice to have. I would definitely like to lose 10 lbs. Maybe next year.


----------



## kraez70 (Dec 29, 2005)

gee- i probably should not be responding to this post, I am much larger than all of you- but it wasn't always that way. I am 35, and within the last 6 years I have grown to an enormous size for me. (14)- I am 5'7", and was always a size 3 (and 113#'s)- until depression hit, and the docs put me on several different antidepressant pills. In all I gained 78 pounds, and have stopped taking the meds and have been seriously trying to get the weight off over the past year- without any positive results.(since the weight gain I have also been diagnosed with hypothyroidism), I have tried so many different lifestyle changes, and eating habit changes, that its not even me any more. (Lowfat,/high fiber, diabetic diets, vegaterian, high protein, obscene amounts of vitamins, and exercise; etc...) i do currently exercise frequently (3-5 days a week, about 1 1/2 hrs each), and have a very healthy diet-with extensive amounts of green tea.

does any one have any suggestions- I feel like I am at a complete loss, i never expected to ever be this size, and find myself more depressed now than I was originally.:icon_roll

Any suggestions will be very appreciated, and given much consideration-:icon_redf

I know there are tricks, and techniques out there, i think i tried most of them- but hopefully there some that I haven't and those are the ones that'll work!!!

thanks

Kristyn


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm mostly a 6 but for some brands have to go down to a 4.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 29, 2005)

I think varying up to 3 sizes is pretty normal. For instance I have jeans from Old Navy (Yes I shop there ALOT) in the new "Boy Cut" that fit great as a size 2, Boot Cut Stretch - size 4, light cotton Capris - size 6. All from Old Navy, all different sizes... I think it depends on the cut really.

I've also heard that when they put the cloth in the cutting machines they stack it really high. So the top pieces are smaller than the bottom pieces since the cutting blades flare out by the time they reach the last piece of fabric. So you could actually take 2 jeans of the same size and one could fit while the other won't!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 29, 2005)

How about seeing a nutritionist or a medically supervised diet instead of handling this on your own? I don't believe in fad diets myself, they've never worked for me. I have terrible discipline - - the only diet that ever worked for me was Weight Watchers but I stopped going (my own fault). Medication does play a major role in weight - ever since I started taking anti-reflux medicine I've gained some weight myself. Personally, I think too many people are obsessed with being overly (key word = overly) thin. Its just as bad to be too thin as it is to be overweight. Of course, the shorter you are, the less you should weigh - so I've heard / read. I mean, there are people who are a size 2-4-6 and 5'6" tall and wish they were a zero. :icon_roll

Anyway, at least if you are on a medically supervised diet, you won't be lacking in certain vitamins or be endangering your health by eating too little/too much or the wrong foods. Just an idea. Good luck - don't give up on yourself!


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm happy being a size 6 in skirts, jeans etc and 8 in tops (don't know what size that would be in the US) though it's a total pain at times cause its hard to find clothes that fit right and that even come in a 6 :icon_twis

And like Charmaine I wouldnt mind my bra being a size bigger :icon_lol:


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 31, 2005)

kraez70 - I have to second the Weight Watchers suggestion. I've been doing the online program to lose the weight I gained during my pregnancy, and it's worked wonders!! But it only works as well as you stay on the program. It's really depends on how determined you are to lose weight.

If you don't want to join a certain program, concentrate on diet first. Diet plays probably 90% in the battle to lose weight. Start eating unprocessed foods in their natural state. That means stay away from the center aisles at the grocery store. Stick to fruits, veggies, chicken, fish, and whole wheat bread. You need to create a calorie defecit, and to do that, you need to exercise. You are already doing plenty of that, that's why I stress diet. You can exercise all day and still not lose if your diet isn't clean.

Also, don't be in a hurry. The American way is to get everything without waiting for it, but losing weight takes work and time. Remember that. The only way you can fail is if you quit!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 31, 2005)

I am a 3/5 right now, and I miss the days when I was a 1/2! I'll get there, I just need to offload the chub that is trying to creep up! When I used to teach my class it was no big deal to eat what I wanted and not have to worry bc I was working out ALL the time!

Now that I am more busy, and not teaching anymore, I am feeling the food that I eat! This year, I am crackin' down. Only one more day to be bad and eat what I feel like... No more of that for me!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 31, 2005)

i was just cleaning my room and found a book from a church its called the makers diet by jordan rubin hes a christian guy and i saw him in church and it was truly amazing! to make a long story short he got really ill and was about to die but with ther faith of god he kept fighting and fighting now hes a doctor and doing really well.

there was this guy from church that was really heavy and he lost so much weight from this book its a good book but i have to find a diet thats right for me ( whenever that is):icon_chee


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 31, 2005)

I used to be a 1/2 but then my eating habits ran away with me and I went up to a 3/4/5 depending on the brand/cut. Sizes are iffy on me anyway cause I have a small hip structure and a small bottom but all the weight I gained was in the mid-section, thus I had to go up pantsizes to evade the terrible side "handles".

Sooo, I stopped drinking cokes and stopped snacking so much on junk(replaced with fruit) and hopefully I can keep up the habit! I'm happy with my current weight, just not where it's all placed :icon_neut


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't really care what size I am. I just want to get really toned and firm this year. I was getting dressed the other day and walked across my bedroom naked and my butt was jiggling like crazy:icon_redf I have a really small frame so even though I wear a small size I have plenty of meat on my bones, lol.


----------



## kraez70 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks- i honestly have consulted my doctors about this, and she says that my body is supposed to be this size- thats why I can not loose any of the wieght-My cholesterol is on target, my BP is consistently normal, and my sugar is right. Belive it or not, I am more healthy at this wieght than I was skinny. BUT- I beg to differ though- I have always been a size 3 until she put me on the meds- in my mind I still am!!!

As for the wieght watchers diet- I have been working with a dietician for a few years, and she completely approves of my diet, fit fiber, low fat/sodium, no processed foods, I mostly eat salads and some protien- no more than 4 oz. tuna, or boiled chicken, Thats it for the day-(food) scales ready, and food is minimal- I have a habit of (almost) depriving myself food. thats bad for my energy level- thats why I exercise later in the afternoon. ...counting calories and fat&amp;protien grams is habit.

the fad diets never worked for me- even when I was thin. and I exercise regularly.

I haven't eaten fast food in over 5 years, and stay away from things that come in bags. I responded to another forum that suggested that I start exercising earlier than I noramlly do; maybe thats they key. Another route is this years resolution is to find a new doctor, and dietician,review my past, and find the cure to my problem. I guess this is lifes way of repaying me for always saying things like "I'm fat" and " I 'm on a diet" long time curse I put upon myself-LOL-my body must be trying to teach me a lesson, or something. 

I truely do appreciate your response though thanks alot!!!!!!

Ramble ramble- I am just a rambling fool!!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## exoticchica (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok since I am not tiny like most of you, I won't say my size lol, but I'd like to be a curvy 2, I'd kill for Halle's body.


----------



## jessica9 (Apr 5, 2006)

As long as I don't go higher in size than 10, I'm ok with being an 8 - which is average. I'm an emotional eater so its difficult. I eat when I'm happy, sad, angry or depressed!

I just want the scale to be lower in number!:icon_sad:

I feel you! I'm an emotional eater too! My mom is a super health food nut and always telling me I shouldn't eat this or that, and why are you still eating, blah blah blah! Annoys the hell out of me (in my opinion people shouldn't comment on anyone's eating habits, unless they are morbidly obese and their emotional eating is killing them!) All through highschool I had an eating disorder, so to get to where I am now and satisfied with my curves and able to eat somewhat normally is a huge accomplishment i think. But in my family, thinness is so over-valued that I was literally praised for having an eating disorder back then. Now that I am a healthy size 8, I am told I am "getting heavy" and my mom brings me home weight watchers magazines, and like I mentioned before, I am 5'9", so I am pretty tall. So if I have a good attitude towards size, I think it just stems from some sort of rebellion or self defense unfortunately. Sorry if this is too personal of a post. ahh - venting!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 5, 2006)

i feel like overweight right now compaired to you guys. im normally a 5/6 (give or take the brand of clothes im sometimes a size 4). my waist is a size 4, but i have swimmer thighs so theres now way its getting smaller than a 5/6 (stupid muscles grrr). i would just like to be a size 4 all over (finding jeans would be oh so easier), is that so damn wrong to ask?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 5, 2006)

I hear ya love! I too am about a 12 and on good days a 10 (I hate anything tight so I wear the 12). It's my stupid waist line and arsss or hips area! 3 kids and I like my food. Although I've been losing a bit now with my walking and summer coming up.

Oh and I would like to be an 8. *If I could get back to an 8 I would be happy as a clam.* That's all I ask for, God please make me an 8. I used to be such a petite person until after 3 children (my last a c-section) let me tell ya that is really hard to work off of my body anyways!!!!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Apr 5, 2006)

I am definitely not saying what size I am now, but I would never want to be smaller than a 10. I like the look of a "thick" body! I'm a realistic thinker and I know that I'll never be thin. I am just tired of being so obese! I am 26 and some days I feel like 56! It's frustrating! A 10/12 is my goal. I know most women want to look like Halle ( who is gorgeous) or Gisele Bundchen, but I prefer a body like Melyssa Ford, Ki-Toy, or Alicia Keys.


----------



## lavender (Apr 5, 2006)

Which part of your body do you all put on weight? I put on weight easily on my thighs and face, and I hate that! Thighs - because I'll have to struggle to get into my pants and jeans! Face - because I don't like my face looking round and chubby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sherice (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to be a size 5.....(going to gym to get there)!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm 5'2" and a size 1 / 2 it's not really my clothing size i worry about..

but my bra size.. I wish I was more like a 34 D.

I'm a 28G

G's are hard to find... 28G's even harder!!!! :madno:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 5, 2006)

i just want to fit into my clothes! i had a baby six months ago and though i lost all baby weight, i just can't fit into my old clothes which are all pretty much XS or size 0 for my 5 ft. 1 frame.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 5, 2006)

At my best weight/muscle tone/energy level, I was a size 6. I had gotten into a size 4 at one point in my life, but it's amazing at how unhealthy I looked just one size down. Right now, I managed to get back into a size 10...and I'll continue to work out hard so after I have the baby I'll be back into my "healthy" size clothes.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with my size. I can wear between a size 1-5 but I do have one size 7 (don't you hate how the sizes vary!??). The only thing that I would like to change is my belly. I still have a little pooch from my c-section.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with where I'm at. In Highschool I was a size 8-10, after my daughter I couldn't even fit into clothes. yikes! So I think I'm doing pretty well. hehe.


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 5, 2006)

I used to weigh 204lbs...at my heaviest I would have been a size 18.....now I'm a size 6..one scale tells me 134..the other 144 and frankly...i wanna believe the 134 but i don't know..lol! At the moment I'm working on getting rid of the jiggles...and to just get lean....I'm 5'8" by the way and would to be a size 4


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa! That's amazing. You've done good!


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 5, 2006)

I am a size 2 but I'd gladly go up to a 4 or 6 if it meant I could be a little more muscular and toned and in shape--I really do need to excercise more.:madno:


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm a proud size 10 at 145 pds. It's all in that booty! I love food and I don't like the word diet or eating the right way! Oh and i love chocolate! But one thing i have cut out is soda and am trying to drink plenty of water which have done wonders for my skin! (ok I'm off the topic) :laughno:


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am anywhere between sizes 2-4 (depends on the store and how it fits). I'm pretty happy with it since I'm 5'7", but my tummy has too much fat on it that I'd rather place on my butt. Oh, and my boobs need to grow out of their sucky 32A size that I hate soooooooo much.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Apr 6, 2006)

A size 6/7 would be nice. It would go perfectly with my height. I don't mind a little plumpness..I think it goes with my personality.


----------



## Saja (Apr 6, 2006)

id be happy with a 10 or 12 pants...i wear an 18-20 now....dont even ask about tops....I hate my chest


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 6, 2006)

oh, man. i'm definitely not saying LOL

i had a talk with my friend last night and i was explaining i'd never be a 6 or 8 because even when i lost weight and weighed about 155-160 lbs., i couldn't fit into size 13 jeans because my hips/butt are wide/big. ugh. i'm 5'9", by the way.


----------



## brownubia (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't know why I am telling the whole cyber world my size but I guess part of me wants it to serve as motivation for me to lose weight.

I wear a size 14 in jeans (12 in dresses). I have a small waist but my thighs and booty are my problems. I like my curves (I like Beyonce's better) and I just want to get down to a size 10.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 8, 2006)

Omg!! me2 !


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 8, 2006)

id love to be a size five, although they sell out the fastest in stores...:icon_scratch: so then im not really sure. so, id say 5-7. I like my butt, i just want my thighs to be smaller, how do you do that???? oh, im a size 9


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm a size 5 or 7 (just depends). When I gain weight, I gather it in my thighs and legs, which sucks. But it has to go somewhere I guess. I'd like to wear a 3, but I don't know if that'll ever happen. Even when I was not eating for like weeks, I wore a 5. Now that I have been a PIG, my 5's are getting tighter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 13, 2006)

I would be in absolute HEAVEN in a size 7. :w00t:

...but I can't/won't get my hopes up:eusa_snooty:


----------



## babykitty219 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm right there with ya girl! Same boat, same situation, etc.

I'd be happy even with a size 9/10 :eusa_wall:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm a size 11 but it varies in styles before i had my kids i weighed 130 right now i weigh 145 to 147 and i feel huge!!!!! but my boobs are a differnet matter, i'm a 40 dd and wish i was a b so i could go braless!!!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 13, 2006)

I think a size 6 would be perfect. Right now according to most sizing charts, my waist is a size 8, my hips are size 2, and my bust is a size 4! I would love it if all my parts were the same size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's very hard to find clothes that fit outside of the Junior's department (which is way too young for me anymore!). Not all Misses departments carry sizes smaller than a 6, and when they do the pants are always too baggy in the hips and bottom. Junior's pants fit me better but it's very hard to find dress pants for work and jeans without holes or sequins on them! And I normally have to buy XS Misses shirts (also a hard size to find in many stores -- at least in the stores I can afford) so they're tight enough you can actually see what little curves I have! Button-up shirts in a size S almost always end up looking like a men's shirt on me! Maybe as I get older I'll start gaining weight on my hips instead of my tummy!


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 13, 2006)

if that's u in the pic u def don't look like a person with a weight problem


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 14, 2006)

i wish I could go at least one size down right now I am between 9 and 7 and just cannot go any lower :eusa_wall:


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well now I fit between 0-3 I guess mainly it depends on the brand. Right now I am weighing at 110 I would at least like to weight 118 maybe 120. 118 is really my goal. And it is so hard! If I don't eat enough I loose weight tooo fast. If I get stressed for example, life is not easy on anyone.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 14, 2006)

i want to be like a 12-14 (right now i'm a few sizes larger..lets leave it at that); but i'm also about 6'2 tall so at a 12 i will look pretty thin

gotta keep working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 14, 2006)

i would love to get back to a size 5. i'm a size 9 and trying to lose it but its very hard.


----------



## lally_mari (May 12, 2006)

im a size 5-6 and i like it i used to be a 6-8 but i still like it


----------



## mac-whore (May 13, 2006)

I'm a 2/3 right now and I'm pretty content with my size. I wouldn't mind having either bigger hips, or small breasts to even my out some, though.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 13, 2006)

I think 6 looks good on me, but I feel the most physically "free" and comfortable at 4. It just looks disgusting because I'm 5'8". I'm between 8 and 10 right now.


----------



## anne7 (May 13, 2006)

Well, right now I am a size 9, but I hate pants that aren't uniform, I have some jeans that are 7/8s and 11/12, and they are different styles, but pretty much the same cut! I wish they didn't vary so much, it's demoralizing to go up several sizes. But, ideally I want to get down to my old size 7. It's hard though, because it's hard for me to lose weight, and I have a large frame (wide shoulders, large ribcage) so even if I lose the weight, I don't think I could go lower than 6/7, because anything smaller than that is made for girls with teeny bone structure, and that I don't have. So I agree with you girls that would rather see the scale # go down rather than pant size! I'm so jealous of people who are really small built though, with tiny ribcages, I think it looks so dainty and feminine. I need to get my bike out of the shop and get riding to riding that thing everyday! And stop eating cookies!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 9, 2006)

id love to be a comfortable size 10 (in kiwi sizes) and was getting close then lost it and now im no wear near it.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 10, 2006)

I am a size 8 in most jeans and a size 9 in others. It depends on the brand. I would be completely content to be a size 6 or even to stay in a size 8 but to look more toned and better in that size.


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm a size 0/2 and I'd like to be a size 4.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been a 4/5 for a few months now, although I do have few pairs of jeans that are 3's. I honestly don't think I want to get any smaller, because I'm afraid I might have to sacrifice muscle to do that. So a 3/5 is good for me!

(Unless of course I just had a day of major carbs...then it's sweats and a t-shirtfor me until I can banish the bloat!! HA!!)


----------



## MBenita (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm also a solid size 12 but wouldn't change my size!!! I'm healthy and proportioned so I'm satisfied...


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 11, 2006)

id love to be a 14 (uk) again sort of a 16 at the mo, carnt seem to lose the last half pound grrrr.


----------



## ivette (Jul 11, 2006)

i wish i were a size 3/4


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 12, 2006)

Im right now 9/10 but i wanna be 7/8


----------



## LVA (Jul 12, 2006)

i don't realli care what size i am ... i just want to be toner ... but i would kill for legs that fit in a size 1 instead of size 3 jeans (i buy from the Junior section of the store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## echanting (Jul 13, 2006)

i want to be a size 12-14 i was a 18-20 last january now i am 15-16 but i see must of u r in good size


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 15, 2006)

Right now I fit into 2s, 3s, 4s, or 5s.. it depends on the brand and style. I don't wanna go any lower.. I just wanna lose some fat on my stomach.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm a size 5/6. I am 5'9"..so I guess I can't complain. I am usually pretty happy with my size. I guess if I could I'd like to be a 3/4. But eh, I think if I were any smaller I'd have no boobs at all! Lol.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 15, 2006)

I would like to be a size 4. I am currently between 0 - 2, depending on where I shop (and Extra Small - Medium in shirts). I have a very small frame. I weigh 113 lbs (5'3") right now and look small, but I don't have any bones protruding from my body. I am around the size of Kate Bosworth from that movie Blue Crush.

If I could pick the size and shape of my body, it would look like Jennifer Aniston's.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol. Thats what I said! :laughing: I was a 12 but now Im 6-8. But I want to be a 4 NOW. :bringiton: :bawling:


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jul 15, 2006)

At my heaviest, I was a 20, but I'm trying to lose weight because of a certain dress I want to wear to my senior prom this upcoming year. Right now I'm at a 14/15 and the dress is an 8, so hopefully by May, I'll be an 8 =]


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a size 10 right now. I was a size 12 before I started losing my weight. I'd really like to be a size 6, but I'll settle for a size 8.


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love to get down to a 2-4. I really need to firm up a bit, and I could fit into the smaller sizes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## djbelle (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a size 12 (aussie sizing but i dunno whats that in the US) and want to be a small 10.


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a size 2 and perfectly happy with it. I'm 5'1" and I'm not a stick figure by any means. I still have curves, I'm just very small boned. I like a larger cup size (go from a B to a C)


----------



## Braiden (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 7wk. old son so Im still working on getting my baby fat off ]=

Which really sucks! Im awful at diets and im worried im not gonna be able to get it off... Before I became pregnant I was a size 4/6 now im a size 8! I joined the YMCA a while ago and just recently started going at least 3 days a week, doing cardio classes and walking a mile but my problem is I LOVE FOOD!! Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get this weight off?


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 26, 2006)

I've never been pregnant, but my friends who have had children and got the weight off fast just made a really strong commitment to work out and eat super healthy low fat foods (even if they are foods they dislike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . i have a friend who also 'LOVES food' and has been eating badly, and she finds it really hard to lose the weight and is discouraged because of how her body looks post-pregnancy. so i think just making a commitment to yourself that you are going to get your body back in condition again and sticking too it is the key.

you are a size eight though, which is still good! so i bet you look great post-pregnancy! i take medication that makes me gain weight, and i have had to learn to be really committed to watching my weight. i only eat until i am full, and try to get lots of nuitrition in and take good supplements. so far i have lost almost 15 pounds this summer (since may really) on a medication that made me gain 25 pounds in one month! i thought it would be impossible....but i was dedicated! i'm 5'9" and a size 8 now, which i am happy with....though i have a closet full of size six clothes i would love to fit into again....maybe this fall!


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm 5'2" barely and I can get into anything between a 0-5 depending where I shop and what the jean cut is. If I wear low cut stuff the sizes are bigger. I'm a 2-3 in like the teenage stores (American Eagle, Holister, ect.) And 0 in the desginer brands. I would love to be a 0 in the teen brands and a 00 in the desginer brands. I'm a dress size 4-6 though and that annoys me alot. My rib cage is larger than my waist and causes me to have to buy my dresses larger.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 27, 2006)

I just want to be in a size that's in the single digits lol


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 28, 2006)

I want to be a size 8. Why? Because I have a giant booty and curvy hips and thighs that I actually really like having! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use to be insecure, but a few years of marriage to a guy that LOVES it has changed all that. It's really just my body shape. When I was in highschool before having babies(AKA when I was thin), I wore a size xsmall in shirts and 8 in jeans!

So, I'm a size 12 now. I'd really like to be a size 8 again in pants and size medium/small (I'm a large now) in shirts.


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Jul 31, 2006)

Whoooaaa you size 4 ladies! go head on! let me fit inmy 9-10's and I'm good! lmao. :rockwoot:


----------



## Leilani (Aug 3, 2006)

i am a size 6 or 7..but i like it i just want to tone up some. i like a big butt and hips!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know exactly what size I am, since every store seems to cut their clothes differently. I'm 5'5", about 109 lbs right now. I wear small or XS tops, and I know on the bottom I wear like a 24 in Guess jeans and a 0 in Express Editor pants

I posted to quick. I'm still not happy with my body though. I lost a bunch of weight, and now it's kind of leveled off. I'm starting to become obsessed though because even if I gain like a 1/2 lb or 1 lb overnight I freak. At first I was starting to look really thin to myself, but now I just look fat in the mirror. I wish I could lose more.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 4, 2006)

its not really my size i wana change its more the shape of me, i wish i was more toned ect


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't really know what size I am right now. It all depends on the brand. I'd like to get back into a small shirt and a size 4 in Gap/Old Navy/AE (size 6 for everyone else). I vanity shop *lol*


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm an 8/10, but would like to be a solid 8. There are so many more size 8 clothes on the sale racks than 10's.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm size 1-2, I'm only about 5'2, so I guess it's ok for my height. I can't seem to gain weight. I'm pretty happy with my size now though, but I'd like to have curves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 27, 2006)

Right now I'm a size 18 but I would like to get down to a size 12. Not too thin...not too big. Just right for_ my _frame. So many people I know constantly compare their bodies to the bodies of people around them. I do not want to get caught up in that...we're all indivduals. It's been hard trying to lose this weight...I'm definitely thinking about starting Weight Watchers. I just tried the South Beach Diet and it was the grossest diet ever. Yuck :lol:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel your pain.

Finally someone who preaches the truth about dieting and weightloss! You are right on!

I feel you! I'm an emotional eater too! My mom is a super health food nut and always telling me I shouldn't eat this or that, and why are you still eating, blah blah blah! Annoys the hell out of me (in my opinion people shouldn't comment on anyone's eating habits, unless they are morbidly obese and their emotional eating is killing them!) All through highschool I had an eating disorder, so to get to where I am now and satisfied with my curves and able to eat somewhat normally is a huge accomplishment i think. But in my family, thinness is so over-valued that I was literally praised for having an eating disorder back then. Now that I am a healthy size 8, I am told I am "getting heavy" and my mom brings me home weight watchers magazines, and like I mentioned before, I am 5'9", so I am pretty tall. So if I have a good attitude towards size, I think it just stems from some sort of rebellion or self defense unfortunately. Sorry if this is too personal of a post. ahh - venting!

My mom did that same crap to me and it just enhanced my emotional eating. I too have reached a point where I am comfortable but the eating disorder always creeps back up and you have to fight it. Gosh, its just awful.

[


----------



## rlise (Sep 27, 2006)

i am a OMG , 14 . i had 2 kids within 2yrs and my figure has not only went to *hit, but so have my eating habits. i really want my old figure back. right before i got pregnant with my first i lost alot of weight and went down to a size 5 and i was exercising 3 hours at night before bed and eating hardly anything because of school. i looked damn good to. i miss them days. now with 2 kids and an extra 55lbs. i seriously have no motivation nor energy to do any type of exercise or the time really. but i will say that i am comfotable at a size 14 weighing 178. i just wish my flabby jelly stretched mark belly was a little firmer and flatter. other then that i would look good now. i mean it all my fault anyways. i took the pregnancy thing to the extreme. i ate and ate and ate , and gained 50 lbs and its i have kept it for 2 years now. i hear that its really difficult to lose weight you have had for longer then 2 years. OMG. enough !

anyone reading here wanting to lose weight , i highly reccomend the DIABETIC diet whether your are or not. 2000 calorie diet , you eat at 8am, 11am, 2pm, 5pm, 8pm, 11pm . its sorta like that extreme makeover diet on the show. only i think you can get away with a lil more. im planning on starting mine back up. i had to go on this diet when i was preggo because of gestiotational diabetes and it kept me from hitting the 200lbs. so i know it works.

also a lil tip for people who are finger food snacker. i am a major one. and too crave those quick lil snacks is really what has put the weight on me. so i have figured out how to do it right! i am a major sugar freak. i love love sugar snacks. so instead of my homemade cookie, lil debbie cakes, doritos, etc.... i get low fat lunch meat and crackers and eat about 6 crackers and 3 slices of meat. or 6 cracker with 1tbsp of peanut butter ! its actually really good for you as far as calories go. ! hope this helps anyone!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a size 14 RTW. I would like to be a 12 again. I am almost 6 feet tall so anything smaller than a 10 is just freakish on me. Before kids I was a 3 -and wanting to put on some pounds. LOL!


----------



## Lipstick_gal (Sep 28, 2006)

"id be happy with a 10 or 12 pants...i wear an 18-20 now....dont even ask about tops....I hate my chest"

same as me except I love my chest !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But really it doesn't matter as long as I am at a health weight it doesn't matter the size! I always look like I weigh less than I do anyway! I been going to the gym almost everyday, it is close to my house so I walk there and back!


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 28, 2006)

What do you eat on the diabetic diet? I was borderline gestational diabetic when I was pregnant and I'm planning to get pregnant again in a few months, so I'm really interested in this!! Any info would be great!! Thanks rlise


----------



## lynnda (Sep 28, 2006)

I am just going to get the book by Jorge Cruise " The Three Hour Diet". I believe his concept is very similar to this. He also says no foods are off limits just watch your portions! If anyone has tried his plan let me know!


----------



## rlise (Sep 28, 2006)

ive still got all my papers and stuff from the diet ... so lemme find the all the important info on it and ill post it in a new thread...... for anyone who wants it. ill prolly have it up by late theh afternoon!


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 4, 2006)

im 5'7" and i weigh 128. i want to drop 20lbs. i wear a different size for each hbrand ranging from 0-7.


----------



## NYchic (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm 57 and I fluctuate between 125-130. I wear sizes 4/6, it depends on the brand. But yeah I would love to be a size 2 but I DONT want to lose my boobs LOL


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 4, 2006)

"Size" is something I hate. Sizes are soooo different between brands, it's hell on my self-esteem. Heh. Ok, as long as we're all being honest here, I have to say that I would love to be a size 0. Right now my pants range from sizes 1-3... one of them is a 26 [sized by waist measurement].

I'm 5'6" and lately have been hovering at 115lbs. It's a flabby 115, though... when I was exercising and eating less crap, I was more toned. When I start working out again [which should be soon], I plan on dropping 7-10lbs. Yes, very bad, too skinny, I know. But I don't care.

It's ironic, really... I spent years trying everything to lose weight [i ranged from 130-116] and be skinny, tortured myself with eating disorders and hated myself for so long. Now just recently, I've been able to shake that crap off, and somehow I weigh less than I did before, with no effort at all. I've seriously been stuffing my face with junk food for months, and I never go above 115. So I know when I start working out again and eating properly, it's all just going to come right off. And I can't wait.

Yeah... I guess this really isn't the place for me to be ranting about this kind of thing. Sorry if it bothers anybody, I really really just needed to get it off my chest! I can't talk to any of my friends about my weight or they just stop listening, or start patronizing me because they think I'm being stupid... *sigh*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 4, 2006)

i totally know what you mean. youre friends prolly tell you, you dont need to lose weight youre already skinny....i get the same thing when i say i want to be 110 [[5'7"]]

is weight watchers free or is there a fee?


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

I dont know about online, but if you go to the meetings in your area I believe it costs $7 a week.


----------



## ZilchGoddess (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what size I really am. LOL It depends on where I shop and what day of the week it is. I would like for most of the clothes in my closet to say 2. They say 4 now, and most of my extra weight is from fat and flab. I used to work out 2 hours a day but now I haven't worked out in about a month and a half. I also really like food. I have a massive sugar tooth.


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Tops: UK size 8

trousers/skirts: size UK 10 on a good day/12 when i feel bloated

I want to be size 8 all over cos at the moment, i look unbalanced as my bottom half is two sizes bigger than my top half, so I kinda look weird. (i am a naturally bottom heavy gal...great....)


----------



## pla4u (Oct 7, 2006)

my sizes are a bit off,im 5'9'' about 160lb, 6-8 skirt and 10-12 dress and some tops... could lose a few pounds around the middle...


----------



## han (Oct 7, 2006)

i am a size 0 i was a 00 befor i had my baby and im happy with my weight now


----------



## pinkbeary (Oct 8, 2006)

i just had a baby recently and i'm a size 6-8 now. i would love to go back to my original size 4.


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am a 37-25-34....well maybe not in this order. Ha, Ha, just a little humor. I am very happy with my figure, but I would like to be a little firmer in some areas.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2006)

3 or 5 would be nice. I use to be a 1 before, but I gained tons of weight after my stomach flu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2006)

I am size 9 right now and I would like to get back to a good 7 or 8.


----------



## mac-whore (Oct 11, 2006)

not sure if i've already replied but, as of now.. i'm 5'7, 127lbs, 32DD-25-36. if i could choose i'd be 5'9, 125lbs, 32B-24-36.


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi

Im a UK size 8, in some things a 6. What would this be in American sizing. Im thinking about ordering a wedding dress from Florida without even trying it on. Yes I know Im mad! What is a UK size 8 in american sizing please?

Lorraine


----------



## deedah72 (Oct 11, 2006)

Well I have been doing adkins since the beginning of July, so far I've went from 190lbs to 168lbs and still going strong, my goal is 130-135lbs. I'm 5'7". I have to start working out to tone my loose skin! Yuck I hate to excersize!


----------



## NYchic (Oct 11, 2006)

> I think.....UK size 8= American size 6
> 
> Uk size 6= American size 4
> 
> I think it depends on the brand though/


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 11, 2006)

I am literally dyin over here ya'll! lol. I am 5ft6, and at my very smallest I was 120, now I am 165(uh-huh, I know) and I fit a size 13/14.

Thankfully it is evenl;y distributed, so I don't look big.

But I got to say, I am a bit disheartened by the trend to want to be so tiny.

The healthy weight range for my height 5ft6 is from 120-155. Technically I am a bit above that, mostly due to meds doc has me on.

I say go for the height/weight ratio that is healthy for you.

To want to be so tiny,even though it may be an unhealthy goal, well, I can't encourage that.

I want to see ya'll, all of ya'll, healthy!

I am proud of my curves, every last inch, in fact, I am not trying to lose any weight, just doing yoga and pilates to strengthen and tighten what I have

Oh yeah,lol, and I am a mom of three under 10, so I know alllll about baby weight


----------



## ashleyjt (Oct 14, 2006)

i wanna gain a few pounds actually. im 100 lbs right now and i hate being so little...i want breasts! lol.


----------



## frances92307 (Oct 14, 2006)

right now 5'2" 115 I want to be 105....I've had a hard time losing weight after my 4th baby. He's three now, LOL.


----------



## ZOMBIEx (Oct 15, 2006)

Being a size 12/14 depending on brands, I would love to be a size 10. But it doesnt really bother me, I would rather lose the tummy fat and still be a 12/14&gt;.&gt;


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 25, 2007)

i do agree with you


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 29, 2007)

I am a size 7/8, but some pants are a 5 and some are a 9.

I carry most of my weight in my tummy area, and dress sizes I am around a 10 or larger because my rib cage is huge (lol sounds weird but the dresses fit they just won't zip up all the way and its not fat back there its ribs!).

I am joining a gym tomorrow. For real. I have never belonged to one before so this should be interesting.


----------



## princessemi (Jan 29, 2007)

im a size 5 but i would like to be size 3


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, I realize I didn't even answer the question lol...

I would like to be a size 3/4, or a *consistent* 5 would even be good.


----------



## han (Jan 29, 2007)

thats the diet my dad went on when he found out he had diabeties and he lost it quick and kept it off whith out staying on the diet he just got use to those eating habits.. im a size o and weigh 98 pounds i never go up or down of course unless im sick or pregnant


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 29, 2007)

Most ideally, a sz 25, or a 1 in Gap sizes. It's completely possible and I know my legs would look a heck of a lot better like that.


----------



## lklmail (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, girl, I have you beat - I'm older than you (38) and much larger than you (20W). I have health problems related to my weight, so the doctor has me on some meds to help that; I've lost about 10 pounds in the last 4 months, and feeling a lot healthier. I need to start exercising but having trouble getting motivated. I'm actually not that unhappy with my size - I wouldn't mind being smaller, but it doesn't consume my thoughts or keep me up at night or anything. My priority is to get healthier and to get my body more toned so it looks better in the clothes I have now; then I can focus on buying new clothes if I lose any more weight. My perfect weight would probably be a 12 or 14, but I don't care that much about being perfect anyway.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jan 29, 2007)

I would love to stay my size (3/4) but I want to be a little bit more toned.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 29, 2007)

Heh... well just an update on this. I'm actually around 113lbs now [yeah not much of a difference]. I went shopping after Xmas and some new pants. Two size 0 and another that's 25 waist. And I'm still not happy. :bs:


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm happy with my size, mostly because I know it'll never get lower, lol. I'm a 7 on average and I have wide hip bones so even if I was 80 lbs I'd still have to wear a 7, lol.

Right now I'm 5'8" and 125 lbs.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 29, 2007)

Im a size 8-10 us and 12-14 uk

Id like to be smaller!


----------



## girl2006 (Jan 30, 2007)

im 5'10 and a size 10 and 150lbs. i want to loose at least 10 lbs and get alittle slimmer i HATE my love handles and belly! does anyone know how to get rid of LOVE HANDLES!!!!!


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 30, 2007)

im a 12 right now.id say maybe an 10 or 8. honestly i dont see it as dress size. i just wanna look awesome naked. more muscle is a must


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 2, 2007)

im a size 0...but my tummy is just not flat nemore after being pregnant....


----------



## ivette (Feb 3, 2007)

i'd like to be a size 3/4


----------



## kraez70 (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG-I cant believe this thread is still going on- I think I was the first to admit that I was bigger than a 7- I totally agree with the reccomemnded diabetic diets (the Glucose index factor) truelly does support a healthy way of eating, and balancing the hormones and so many other chemicals that get disrupted in the daily life!! *Good call!*

In addition to the D-Diets, the cereal diet is also a very good jump-start-it increases your fiber, and vities!!!!

( since my original post to this board)I have lost 73 pounds, am back in a size 5-7, (from a 16) and would like to add that I did honestly want to find out what was making me fat- it wasn't the food- it was because I needed to learn how "my" body worked-

Good luck-and keep believing in yourself!!!

Kristyn


----------



## daer0n (Feb 9, 2007)

well, i just want to be back to my old size, size 3, just had a baby but, i cant wait to start working out again!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the perfect size for me would be a size 8. I am a very curvy girl (read: T&amp;A) and when I get smaller than an 8, I look super disproportioned.


----------



## Lissaboo (Mar 21, 2007)

Ick..not many people believe me about being a size 10/11 because I'm only 5'/5'1 and I guess I hide it well..I carry the majority around my stomach go figure.I hate being this big because I feel that being short, I should be smaller so I'd lOove to be a size 4/5 not too much to ask I've been close to a 5 before but that was a very anorexic moment and I love food too much lol


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been an 18 and am now in a 10/12. I am very happy with my size. I am 5'11" and if I get down smaller than a 10 my bones all show and my elbows look gross and my arms look like bones, so I'm not doing it. Plus my butt is SO BIG I don't think I could wear an 8 ever again anyway.


----------



## Barbette (Mar 29, 2007)

I am at a pleasant and perfect size for my body right now.... I checked a converter from European sizing to American, and appearantly a European 36 is an American size 6.

I usually feel best between a size 6-8 (36-38 European), definitely not lower and preferably not higher.


----------



## BlessedRoots (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I will say my size I am a size 22 some of you might not even know what that is by the looks of the posts and some of you may. What size would I like to be a 10/12 , well really a 14, I have no desire to be smaller than that.

I recenty checked out this video on you tube called fat rant.. and wow this post could make an insecure fat girl cry lol. So for the fat women who read and ignored the post and felt the need to vomit up lunch don't cry baby we are not all meant to small or even so called "normal".

So here I am size 22 and a true fat girl as I am just 5'3.

I will not say that I am proud because I am obese and it is not healthy

but I will say I am tired of being ashamed of posting my stats and

sticking my toes in the pool.

This is also not an anti skinny, fit or slim girl post either I admire you who go up 1 size and nip it in the bud with exercise and healthy weating as well.

Just remember we all have different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## shellie (Mar 29, 2007)

i would like to be a true size 4.

i was a size 3-5 before my two kids at 105 lbs, 5'2 and i thought i was fat! yea, slap me.

now i'm a size 4-5-6-7 (depending on brands) and i wouldn't mind being back at that size. however, i am more fit now than before, meaning i am working out 4-6 times a week so i feel much better.

so yea, a size 4 would be great.


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 30, 2007)

i'm pretty happy with my size now. i'm really small boned and i have a small body frame, so i don't look anorexic or anything. my boyfriend thinks i look awesome and so does my little sister. so i'm 5'2 about 105 pounds. i wouldn't ever dare to lose more and it wouldn't kill me if i gained a couple, either. but either way, i'm pleased.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 30, 2007)

7-8 ill be damn happy!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

im a size 18 =( i think i procrastinate losing weight because all i hear from my doctors is you know youll have to have surgery to lift everything bak up right?? just the fact that once i hit like a size 8 or 9 which is where i wanna be. ill have to cover it all up untill i have surgery and walk around like a mummy for days!! but yah from a size 18 id like to go to a size 8 or 9 so like half my size. no smaller cuz ill lose my hourglass figure!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Mar 31, 2007)

i like my size now...i'm about 5'7 and 132lbs.....i wear a 4/5 ...BUT, i could definitely tone up....my tummy isn't flat anymore...and my thighs and arms could use some work....


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 3, 2007)

I dream of being a 6-8. God I hope I get there.

I wanna be a 6-8. To me that is petite.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2007)

5 or 8 would be a good size for my body type.

My friend has the same body type as me except I got more boobs and butt. But if I were to be thin like her - I'd have her bod to a T. She's a size 3. Too thin for me, its unhealthy looking and she complains often how she hates it.

I can see why because she just looks unhealthy. And she's about my height too.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 7, 2007)

I would really love to get down to a size 8-10.


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok, please don't make fun! I was a size 7/8 when I got pregnant with my first daughter now 12 years later I am a size 20/22 W. I went on WW and lost down to 178 then I got careless and gained it all back. I've lost 4 pounds so far, but it's gonna take me forever to get back to a healthy weight. My prebaby weight was 120 but i would be happy with 140 right now.


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 7, 2007)

I would love to be a size 8.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 7, 2007)

I gained about 40 lbs when as a result of depression, eating disorders and side effects of medication. Since August, I have gone down from 82 (180) kilos to 74 (163) and I feel so much better. I'm kinda happy with my body now, but wouldn't mind going down to my "original" size which is Eur 38-40 (8-10).


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

You want to lose a dress size or two while you are pregnant?


----------



## Lia (Apr 7, 2007)

At the time she did the thread, she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know american sizes, and i'm not too good with metric, but I want to weigh around 120-125 pounds, which would make me a small 10 or a normal 8 in australian sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm too lazy though so I guess I'll keep my blubber through winter to keep me warm


----------



## Andi (Apr 7, 2007)

Sizes are not the same in every brand, style or store and that sucks. But overall I think IÂ´m a US size 4 on top and a 4 or 6 in bottom wear.

I guess itÂ´s easy to say this for someone who is happy with their weight and size (as I am)..but to me numbers on the scale and on the tags donÂ´t matter at all.

Every person carries the weight differently!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 7, 2007)

that is very true Andi.

I gained close to 10 pounds (yikes!) since moving back home, and I don't feel comfortable with how I fit into my clothes. definitely need to lose those!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 7, 2007)

i seriously need to lose this baby fat.. all you skinny minnies are making me jealous.

i picked up SUCH bad eating habits in the middle of my pregnancy because i hardly ate ANYTHING that first three months! when i was able to hold food down again, all i wanted were creamy, buttery, sweet, salty, sugary, all carb foods... and when my son was born, those cravings just never went away.

i went from a size 4 right before i was pregnant to a size 12.

sometimes i just stare at my old clothes.

it's actually how i became obsessed with makeup, because i cant stand the idea of buying clothes in a size i dont feel comfortable in.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd like to lose about 5 lbs. I'm ok with my clothing size (00/0/1), but I'm not very toned anymore. I was in gymnastics for 9 years, so it's kind of frustrating to see myself looking the way I do now...


----------



## Ashley.C (Apr 7, 2007)

Im a UK 8 the now wanna be a UK 6 again, hopefully won't take much lol


----------



## charish (Apr 10, 2007)

well, funny after i had my first son, i was smaller than before i got pregnant. a 0. then i was inbetween a 0 and a 2 before i got pregnant w/ my 2nd son. now i'm in between an 4 and 5. my waist is small, but my thighs,hips and butt get in the way. i don't mind being the size i am, but just to be more toned.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 10, 2007)

I am a size 2,3, or 4. depending and I am happy with it.


----------



## giada (Apr 10, 2007)

i want to be a size 0 again - i have gotten up to a size 4/6 since september and it's very depressing. a big part of why is because i gave up a lot of my extra-curriculars with after partys and the whole party/club scene. so, i have got to get this weight off naturally and to tell you the truth it would probably be healthier for me to be a 2...but i still want to be a 0.


----------



## Butterfly2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

I wonder if guys agonize even half as much over size as we girls do?


----------



## flychick767 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am a 38-26-34....

But not in that order. In all honesty, I am very happy with my size and figure, and so is my hubby.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Would love to be a 4 again


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 16, 2007)

size 5 or 6.. I think...


----------



## Rubiez (Apr 18, 2007)

I would like to be a size 0 again. I was 0 for at most a month(while vacationing)

0 makes sense for me because i'm extremly short and small at 4'9"

After coming back from my vacation i went up about 1-2 sizes...and i lost my muscles and gained fat instead.

It's weird..this is how i went w/my weight:

during trip: 97

after trip: 98

a week after coming back home: 110

currently: 103

but the weird thing is..i seem to have gotten fatter in image but lost the weight.

so...goodbye muscle weight...hello fat weight.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to be a 7-8 now im not sure what I am but I know im a 5 or under.

Id like to be a 3-4


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Apr 20, 2007)

I want to be an Australian size six(i think thats a UK size 4 and an american size 0?)


----------



## Rubiez (Apr 21, 2007)

....so australians are pretty much..sticks if they're size 0 there?

damn.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 21, 2007)

wow, its been awhile since I have posted on this thread. Back then I was a 0 or 00 that wanted to be 2, and now i am a 2 or 4 that wants to stay the exact same!!! but i think it really depends on some ppls body type, some girls look great at size 2, but others may look way too skiny...


----------



## melyxo (Apr 21, 2007)

Im an Aus 8! I dont want to lose weight, just want a flatter stomach, and tighter butt !


----------



## russianred (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm a US 6 but i am so untoned and flabby, it's my thighs and abs that i hate the most!!


----------



## euphoricspiral (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it really depends on how toned you are and your overall body type. I'm a size 0, but 5'2". I hit the gym but definitely have a long way to go before I feel completely satisfied. It just really depends on what you want. Just make sure you stay healthy and lose weight/ gain weight the right way.


----------



## Deww (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a loose 8, tight 6, would love to be perfect 6.


----------



## mabgab (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm working on not caring what size I am, just being healthy being the size my body really wants to be.


----------



## bettylee68 (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a size 0 and I am happy with my size.

As long as you have the confidence, you would look great in any sizes :laughing:


----------



## tarbaby (Apr 24, 2007)

That would be why size doesn't matter. Fat to Muscle ratio is the key. I'm a 14 at 5'6" and and shooting for size 10. Which I haven't been since I was a size 11 juniors at age 12. Not sure how that correlates to misses. Body composition is so different for everyone. At a size 12 I had 125 lbs of non-fat body mass (muscle, bones, organs,brain, etc) so unless I want to lose muscle mass don't think I'll be getting into those single digits and don't mind a bit. At a size 10 I'll be rid of most of my jiggle, the rest I don't mind.


----------



## CoverGirl (Apr 24, 2007)

Honestly, 0-1. I'm working on getting that small again.


----------



## _natty (Apr 25, 2007)

im an Aus 6 but would love to be an 8! i find it so hard to find clothes that fit me - they're usually too big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 30, 2007)

I am a 7/8, i can fit stretchy 5/6's but my ultimate goal small 5/6


----------



## baghdad_rose (May 19, 2007)

definitly a size 2... (i know my man would love me to be a size 2 or... even better... size 0 lol)


----------



## han (May 19, 2007)

im still a size 0 but i would like to be weightless..lol


----------



## lulo_aiesec (May 26, 2007)

I know that size shouldn't matter but for me it does.

My bottom is english size 12-14 and my top 16-18. It;s very hard for me to find dress for me!! I love dresses but I don't wear them!

I usually do my shopping in UK, as in Poland you won't find any nice clothes above size 12.


----------



## jessica9 (May 26, 2007)

it's interesting how a lot of us have different size preferences.

lulu...i do not like english sizing myself and understand your dillema. according to english size charts i am a size 6-8 in the waist, two to three sizes bigger on top and bottom! their clothes, from the places i've shopped seem to be cut very straight up and down. women have curves! i love topshop but am afraid to buy from there because of it.

i am 5'9" and weigh only 125 pounds. i'm just above being underweight for my height. and want to gain ten pounds. it is difficult for me to buy clothing because my waist is only 24", my bust is 36" and my hips are 37"(pushing 37.5). so in jeans i have to size up for my hips and get things altered. dresses are easier, but nothing fits my waist, and it is really annoying. so i usually end up wearing a size 4 in dresses, but it depends on brand and style.

so i would like to be a size 6. there i no perfect size, but i would like to be a six. i don't see the big deal with being skinny. i _am_ skinny, and i have been a size 0 before (before they invented the 00) and i see girls that are around a 6-8 and i envy them. they look great in jeans! i try to gain ten pounds to get to that size, but i can't, so you have to accept your body at some point. even size 10 looks good. i think the size you look healthiest at is a good size!


----------



## chocobon (May 26, 2007)

Top size 8!

Bottom size 12-14!!!!

I just wanna be size 10 all over!


----------

